# Die beste Computertechnologie 2011: UEFI, Platin-Netzteile, iOS 5 oder Android 4? Jetzt Leserwahl mitgestalten!



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die beste Computertechnologie 2011: UEFI, Platin-Netzteile, iOS 5 oder Android 4? Jetzt Leserwahl mitgestalten! gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die beste Computertechnologie 2011: UEFI, Platin-Netzteile, iOS 5 oder Android 4? Jetzt Leserwahl mitgestalten!


----------



## maxe (30. Dezember 2011)

Sorry aber wieso nehmt ihr als Beispiel für Android 4.x ein Bild von Samsungs Touchwiz, welches auf anderen Android Versionen und auf Bada so ziemlich gleich ausschaut? Ein Bild von einem Gerät mit reinem ICS wie zB dem Nexus wäre angebrachter.


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2011)

Vorschläge:

Größter Hipe (berechtigt/unberechtigt),
größte Enttäuschung.

UEFI und Platinnetzteile. Der Rest, iOS und Android haben mit "uns" nichts zu tun.


----------



## fire2002de (30. Dezember 2011)

na dann schauen wir mal welche Kategorie die meistens Fan´s hat wa >.< 


würde ja auf Android tippen aber die Idee is top die Umsetzung flop somit hab ich keine Berechtigung mein Kreuz irgend wo zu setzen XD

mfg


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2011)

UEFI und effiziente Netzteile


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Dezember 2011)

ich finde auch, dass UEFI ne klasse Sache ist.


----------



## Zsinj (30. Dezember 2011)

[x] Platin-Netzteile
-> Definitiv eine tolle Sache, aber bisher einfach zu teuer für den Vorteil. Energiesparende Hardware bringt da mehr. 

UEFI
-> Kann mich bisher nicht begeistern. Der Vorteil ist miniminimalst, vor allem dauert die Navigation irgendwie einiges länger als im alten BIOS. 

iOS 5 oder Android 4
-> Interessiert mich nicht. 

Was ich auch noch gut fand war die *SSD Caching Technologie*. Hab die auf dem Z68 Board in betrieb und muss sagen 

Ansonsten war dieses Jahr vor allem viel *Hype*, aber sonst nichts. _Mir fallen mehr Flops als Tops ein. _


----------



## Grunert (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde "APU" vorschlagen.
Also die Verschmelzung von GPU und CPU.
Sehr erfolgreich beim Tegra, ARM und Llano.


----------



## Hannesjooo (30. Dezember 2011)

Sehe ich auch so APUs der neuen Generation. Bekomme mit einem Selbstgebasteltem Llano-System, das weniger Kostet als eine XBOX360/PS3, ein besseres Spiele und Multimediaerlebnis als diese.


----------



## John-800 (30. Dezember 2011)

Wollt win7 x64 im EFI Modus laufen lassen und krieg es nicht gebacken. Weiss nicht so recht, höhrt sich nett an, wenns ne Ecke schneller und kompatibler laufen soll, aber benutzerfreundlich ist das ganze irgendwie nicht. Mal bei Gelegenheit nochmal probieren bzw. Win7 per USB Stick versuchen zu installieren.


----------



## Arhey (30. Dezember 2011)

Definitiv UEFI!


----------



## n!Faculty (30. Dezember 2011)

[x] UEFI

Der Abgang von betagten BIOS-Systemen, die längst nur noch durch Tricks und Kniffe mit aktueller Hardware funktionieren war ein dringender und wichtiger Schritt für die Performance!


----------



## Vhailor (30. Dezember 2011)

Ultrabooks gabs vorher in ähnlicher Form auch schon. Und Android 4.0 ärgert mich eigentlich auch mehr als es von Nutzen ist. Wer hat sich bitte die seltendämliche Steuerung der Widgets ausgedacht?? Panels (Notification Bar) gibts keine, der App Drawer ist nen Witz und allgemein lässt sich so wenig in Sachen UI einstellen, dass man schon fast gezwungen ist, sein Nexus zu rooten und ne Second-Hand Rom zu installieren! Mein persönlicher Flop des Jahres - in Kombination mit Googles/Samsungs Kommunikationspolitik (zum Bulldozer kann ich nix sagen ).

Würde für APUs und das Einziehen der Multicores in Smartphones stimmen (super Sache das ). Bin gespannt wie sich Thunderbolt entwickelt - sehe ich eher im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Gnome (31. Dezember 2011)

[x] Android 4.0!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Dezember 2011)

Die wohl revolutionärste vorgestellte Technologie wäre meiner Meinung nach die hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,840098/IBM-Computerchip-arbeitet-wie-ein-Gehirn/Technologie/News/


----------



## Liza (31. Dezember 2011)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Ultrabooks gabs vorher in ähnlicher Form auch schon. *Und Android 4.0 ärgert mich eigentlich auch mehr als es von Nutzen ist. Wer hat sich bitte die seltendämliche Steuerung der Widgets ausgedacht?? Panels (Notification Bar) gibts keine, der App Drawer ist nen Witz und allgemein lässt sich so wenig in Sachen UI einstellen*, dass man schon fast gezwungen ist, sein Nexus zu rooten und ne Second-Hand Rom zu installieren! Mein persönlicher Flop des Jahres - in Kombination mit Googles/Samsungs Kommunikationspolitik (zum Bulldozer kann ich nix sagen ).


 
Es gibt im Market so viele Launcher, da bist du doch gar nicht auf den der schon drauf ist angewiesen. Und die ändern meist auch die Art der Platzierung der Widgets, sowie den Appdrawer.


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2012)

APUs


----------

